
Making Interactive Maps With jQuery - nirmal
http://carsonified.com/blog/dev/making-interactive-maps-with-jquery/
======
JoelSutherland
It was super-generous of Chrissie Brodigan to mention me in her article. Her
final product doesn't even appear to use any of the code from my plugin!

I would be really interested to see how she did the speedometer.

~~~
GavinB
Your plugin looks great. Is it released under a specific license? I didn't see
any mention of one on the page.

([http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/a-jquery-plugin-for-
zo...](http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/a-jquery-plugin-for-zoomable-
interactive-maps) for anyone who's curious)

~~~
JoelSutherland
MIT -- It's in the code, but I should mention it on the page.

Feel free to do whatever you like with it -- I also don't mind email questions
if bits of it don't make sense.

------
rimantas
Also:
[http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gall...](http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gallery/geomap.html)

------
callmeed
_SEO-friendly: jQuery allowed us to represent all of the data in HTML, so
Google and other search engines can gobble it up and help us make it more
discoverable._

If the map was done in Flash and embedded with SWFObject, you would also be
able to place alternate HTML data (in the <div> where the SWF is placed). So,
this point isn't really valid.

------
petewarden
If you like this sort of thing, I've released full code for an interactive
heat map in Javascript, built on top of Google Charts:

[http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/12/how-
to-m...](http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/12/how-to-make-your-
intensity-maps-interactive.html)

------
keltex
Unfortunately it's kind of buggy in IE8. The meter doesn't work and you see
"<br/>" in the popups.

P.S. I use Firefox normally, but I always check websites in other browsers so
please don't flame me.

------
jacoblyles
How did you generate the map coordinates? By hand? I'm doing something similar
and I would be very interested in a way to automate it.

------
wlievens
Hmm, what's wrong with OpenLayers?

~~~
yxhuvud
Apparently people like to reinvent the wheel.

~~~
Groxx
Some people haven't seen the wheel before, and need to invent it to make
something roll.

